
Google Docs Now Makes It Easy to Add MLA, APA, and Chicago-Style Citations - chang2301
http://lifehacker.com/google-docs-in-g-suite-now-makes-it-easy-to-add-mla-ap-1789723482
======
raybb
It makes it easy to add the citations but students will want to double check
that the citations are correct. I just tested it on the NY Times and it didn't
grab the author name so it cited the page incorrectly.

